# speakers not working on driver side when using cd player



## zeeyo987 (Oct 14, 2009)

so turns out the speakers on the driver side dont work right when using the cd player, any suggetions on how to fix this i read somewhere about having to re-solder the headunit, getting an aftermarket head unit, or getting a pac adapter for my ipod, thanks guys


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

zeeyo987 said:


> so turns out the speakers on the driver side dont work right when using the cd player, any suggetions on how to fix this i read somewhere about having to re-solder the headunit, getting an aftermarket head unit, or getting a pac adapter for my ipod, thanks guys


If the speakers play when you turn on the radio then the problem is with the CD. Try a CD cleaning kit first.


----------



## zeeyo987 (Oct 14, 2009)

*reply*

yea its just when the radio is on, apparently this is a common problem and theres somethign wrong with the HU


----------



## eddie4life2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I had the same problem and used a cleaning cd kit it work fine only for about a week then the problem started again i just replaced the radio with and aftermaket one and no problems all speakers sound great


----------

